# [Aufbau] Ramones 12"



## SCM (26. Dezember 2018)

Das Christkind war nett und ist kurz in Andorra vorbeigeflogen:







Hier wird ab jetzt aufgebaut.  Da ich noch ausreichend Zeit habe (Vorkrabbelphase), wird es hier sehr gemächlich zugehen.

Geplant sind:

- Carbonfelgen 16 Loch (vom Chinesen)
- Anbauteile in Pewter (Eventuell muss ich hier eloxieren lassen)
- Scheibenbremse
- Pivotal BMX-Sattel aus Kevlar oder Kunststoff
- Carbonlenker
- Griffe in Wagenfarbe, sofern erhältlich

Ich bin extrem begeistert von der Verarbeitungsqualität des Rahmens. Für den Preis kann man wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## ChrisDeluxe (27. Dezember 2018)

Stark! Werde den Aufbau gerne hier verfolgen.
Finde die Lackierung gar nicht bei Commencal Kids! Oder hab ich da was übersehen?!

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (28. Dezember 2018)

ChrisDeluxe schrieb:


> Stark! Werde den Aufbau gerne hier verfolgen.
> Finde die Lackierung gar nicht bei Commencal Kids! Oder hab ich da was übersehen?!
> 
> Gruss Chris



Hi Chris,

die gibt es hier: https://www.commencal-store.de/12-90-105cm-c102x3044316

Es handelt sich um das Vorjahresmodell.

Griffe sind auch bestellt. Hier waren mir mehrere Faktoren wichtig:

1. Geringer Durchmesser
2. Seitlicher Prallschutz
*3. Frei von Weichmachern*
4. Farbton

Ich bin nach längerer Recherche auf folgendes Modell gestoßen und habe in Paar in Mint (welches zumindest auf den Fotos zwar heller ist, aber wegen des identischen Tons sehr gut zum Rahmen passt) und eins in Neonpink bestellt, da es sich in etwa um die Komplementärfarbe zum Rahmen handelt:


----------



## SCM (28. Dezember 2018)

Bezüglich der Laufräder habe ich gestern stundenlang recherchiert. In 12" stehen verschiedene Optionen zur Auswahl:

1. Bleischwere Billigräder mit Konuslagern, wie Puki, Commencal & Co. sie verbauen. (20-50 Euro)
2. Aluminiumfelgen (12 Euro pro Stück)
3. Carbonfelgen (60 Euro pro Stück)
4. Eloxierte/lackierte Laufradsätze mit Industrielagern (Ab ca. 60 Euro)
5. Carbonlaufradsätze (>160 Euro)

Jetzt ist der Preis erstmal egal, es geht um Funktion und Optik. Ich hatte ursprünglich auf die oben verlinkten Carbonfelgen gesetzt. Allerdings: Die Bauhöhe der Felge führt letztlich dazu, dass die Speichen vom Flansch einer normalen Nabe mit 100mm Einbaubreite in absurden Winkeln in der Felge stehen. Das sieht **** aus und ich habe auch gar keine Lust, das einzuspeichen. Darüber hinaus sind die Speichenlöcher in den Felgen paarweise und ohne Versatz angebracht. Nun könnte man das mit einer 74er Nabe mit Spacern verbauen, so dass der Speichenwinkel ok wäre, allerdings komme ich optisch nicht mit dieser schmalen Stützbreite zurecht.

Die Recherche nach leichten Naben mit 16/20/24/32 Löchern führt letztlich auch nciht dazu, dass die Kombination mit den Carbonfelgen ideal wird. Mal muss man Löcher auslassen, dann hat die Nabe winzigste Lager - alles in allem finde ich für die Einbaubreite von Commencal mit der Carbonfelge keine ideale Lösung. Auch optisch sagen mir diese Ultraleichtbaukonstruktionen mit 8-10 Speichen wirklich überhaupt nicht zu.

Von daher werde ich eine schwarz eloxierte Aluminiumfelge mit 20 Loch und versetzten Speichenlöchern auf Novatec oder Ähnlichem verbauen. Ob ich die Scheibenbremse letztlich tatsächlich realisiere, überlege ich später.

Letztlich ist diese Entscheidung auch aus optischen Gründen so ausgefallen, da der zusätzlich Farbton des Carbon und dieser wulstige Runde Knubbel, den die Felge bildet, zumindest gedanklich nicht ins Konzept passt.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. Februar 2019)

wie gehts weiter?


----------



## SCM (5. Februar 2019)

Sobald der Paketbote aus China da war, geht's weiter!


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Februar 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Da ich noch ausreichend Zeit habe (Vorkrabbelphase)



Wie gut ich das kenne! Ich hatte das Jumper unserer Tochter auch schon 1 Jahr früher fertig. Wenn es einen erstmal packt...


----------



## LTB (8. Februar 2019)

Da klemm ich mich mal dran. 
Habe ähnliches vor. Ein paar Brocken liegen hier auch schon rum (Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau). Rahmen habe ich heute entdeckt und wird wohl mit Gabel auch später, wenn ich daheim bin, bestellt.


----------



## SCM (17. Februar 2019)

Das hier geht seeehr gemächlich weiter. 

Bestellt habe ich nunmehr 2 Koozer Straightpull-Naben (nur die VR-Variante) und 2 schwarz eloxierte Aluminiumfelgen, jeweils in 20 Loch. Ich werde auch die volle Speichenanzahl verbauen, da ich mit diesen 8-Speichen Laufrädern optisch nichts anfangen kann.






Die Straight Pull-Speichen ermöglichen eine saubere Laufradmontage ohne großes Biegen und Zerren - nur die Decals müssen direkt runter. Für die hintere Einbaubreite von 104mm lasse ich schwarz eloxierte Adapterhülsen fertigen.

Von der Scheibenbremse habe ich mich aus mehreren Gründen verabschiedet:

Gefrickel an der Nabe / Verfügbarkeit vernünftiger Teile und: die Kleine ist überdurchschnittlich groß, ich denke, wir sind recht schnell bei 14" angelangt, wo dann einfach mehr möglich ist.

Letztlich wird das Gesamtergebnis ein sehr dezent optimiertes Ramones mit deutlich geringerem Gewicht gegenüber der Stangenversion sein. Preislich lande ich wohl bei ca. 250 Euro.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mich dann noch dazu entschieden, den originalen Commencal-Lenker zu verbauen. Der Grund hierfür ist der gegenüber anderen Lenkern geringere Durchmesser, der einen besseren Griff ermöglicht.

Kombiniert mit den bereits gut durchgekauten Griffen (die sind schadstofffrei, das war mir sehr wichtig, und riechen tatsächlich nach nix) ist das eine gefällige Kombination:









Die Griffe passen auf Lenker von 20 bis 22 mm Durchmesser. Der Lenker hat an den verjüngten Enden 19mm, wobei der Unterschied aufgesteckt unter 1mm liegt. Es handelt sich eher um einen minimalen Luftspalt. Eine Lage Tesa und die Griffe sitzen bombemfest.

Als Steuersatz kommt überigens ein Tange Seiki J-27 zum Einsatz - schön, leicht, dezent und dennoch günstig.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für einen Vorbau?


----------



## SCM (29. März 2019)

Die Naben sind angekommen:





Und bereits für die weitere Verwendung von Aufklebern befreit:





Auch die Felgen wurden geliefert - jetzt geht es ans Ausmessen und Speichen berechnen:





Qualitativ machen alle Teile auf den ersten Blick einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Die Naben laufen Seidenweich, sind sehr präzise gefertigt, das Eloxal ist sehr sauber. Auch die Felgen sind deutlich steifer und wertiger, als ich es anhand der Herstellerbilder erwartet hatte. Top!


----------



## kona86 (29. März 2019)

Sehr schön. Die Felgen habe ich auch für das Jumper bestellt. Mal sehen, wann sie ankommen. Wie lange hast du gewartet? 

Welche Spannachsen verbaust du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (29. März 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Die Felgen habe ich auch für das Jumper bestellt. Mal sehen, wann sie ankommen. Wie lange hast du gewartet?
> 
> Welche Spannachsen verbaust du?



Ca. 3 Wochen, das ging recht fix.

Bezüglich der Schnellspanner bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Das aktuelle Forschungsprojekt heißt "Vorbau". Versuch mal, da was schönes in 1 1/8, extrem kurz und 25,4er Lenkerdurchmesser zu bekommen...


----------



## kona86 (29. März 2019)

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...OGNL1RMZA&ref=br_mb_ov_item_detail&th=1&psc=1

Kennst du?


----------



## SCM (29. März 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/baby-reg/1CSVQYMR1JZIN#item_details_I1LADT1QAI5XO9_1553871294519
> 
> Kennst du?


...da kommt bei mir ne Babywunschliste.


----------



## kona86 (29. März 2019)

:Rolleyes:

Hab's editiert...


----------



## SCM (29. März 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> :Rolleyes:
> 
> Hab's editiert...


Bei dem ist mir die Schaftklemmung zu eckig...


----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2019)

Hurra,

die Naben passen nicht. Ich hätte allerdings auch schon vor dem Bestellen drauf kommen können, wenn ich länger als eine Sekunde nachgedacht hätte.

Straightpull: extrem weit außen liegende Speichlöcher
12": extrem kleiner Felgendurchmesser

Straightpull + 12" = Speichenwinkel jenseits von gut und böse, das lässt sich beim besten Willen nicht einspeichen.

Daher heißt es jetzt:

4 x 6902 2RS
4 O-Ringe
7075 Halbzeug
Drehbank
Eloxalbad

Erste Konstruktionszeichnung (mit Powerpoint, haha - die Radien muss man sich denken):






Dann aber direkt mit Disc-Aufnahme. Die Nabenkörper werden schwarz, die Adapter silber. Ich werde berichten.

Ich werde aus Stabilitätsgründen bei 20 Loch bleiben. Das ist zwar alles klein und kurz und keinen enormen Gewichten ausgesetzt, aber irgendwie traue ich den häufig gezeigten 8-10 Speichenlaufrädern nicht über den Weg, gerade in Verwendung mit der Scheibenbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2019)

Ach ja, einen passenden Vorbau habe ich auch gefunden:





Answer AME in 30mm. Optisch und gewichtstechnisch mit 97 Gramm äußerst ansprechend.


----------



## feedyourhead (8. Mai 2019)

Sehr interessant!
Hast Du ein Gewicht des Rahmens?

Oder anders gefragt...liegt das höhere Gewicht des Komplettrades im Vergleich zu Jumper oder Earlyrider am Rahmen oder den Anbauteilen?


----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2019)

Ich kann den Rahmen nachher mal wiegen. Allerdings hat das Ramones bereits durch die Rahmenform bedingt mehr Material. Ein Großteil des Gewichts steckt allerdings auch in den bleischweren Laufrädern, speziell den Naben.


----------



## Liquid01 (8. Mai 2019)

Ich hänge mich hier auch mal dran.
Aktuell fährt mein Kleiner das 2019er Modell, ohne Veränderungen quasi von der Stange.
Ich finde das Laufrad einfach klasse und auch mein Kleiner hat einen heiden Spaß damit.

Was ich dir gleich schonmal empfehlen kann, bring Lackschutzfolie im Bereich der Aufstellfläche für die Füße an.
Hier scheuert sich der Lack durch das Antreiben und die Reibung mit der Hose sehr schnell ab.
Bei uns sieht man hier mittlerweile, nach ca. 5 Monaten Nutzung, das blanke Aluminium.

Interessant wirds für mich hier beim Thema Bremsen. Da ich hier auch gerade am überlegen bin, welche ich verbauen soll.


----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier auch mal dran.
> Aktuell fährt mein Kleiner das 2019er Modell, ohne Veränderungen quasi von der Stange.
> Ich finde das Laufrad einfach klasse und auch mein Kleiner hat einen heiden Spaß damit.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Input. Ich wollte in dem Bereich mit Griptape vom Skateboard arbeiten, damit die Füße rutschsicher abgestellt werden können. Das kann man auch schnell ersetzen.

Könntest Du mir einen Gefallen tun?

Ich bräuchte den Abstand von Ausfallende zur Fläche der Disc-Befestigung auf der Nabe in mm, also den kleinen roten Pfeil auf diesem Bild:






Wenn Du das für mich messen könntest, wäre das grandios.


----------



## Liquid01 (8. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte auch nicht die Aufstellfläche selbst, diese ist bei mir auch mit Griptape beklebt.
Sondern die seitlichen Rohre des Rahmens, dort wo beim Antreiben ständig die Hosenbeine vorbeischleifen

Den Abstand kann ich dir heute Abend gerne ausmessen.


----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht die Aufstellfläche selbst, diese ist bei mir auch mit Griptape beklebt.
> Sondern die seitlichen Rohre des Rahmens, dort wo beim Antreiben ständig die Hosenbeine vorbeischleifen
> 
> Den Abstand kann ich dir heute Abend gerne ausmessen.



Top! Danke!

...Lackschutzfolie ist auch schon vorhanden...


----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> Hast Du ein Gewicht des Rahmens?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt...liegt das höhere Gewicht des Komplettrades im Vergleich zu Jumper oder Earlyrider am Rahmen oder den Anbauteilen?



Rahmen: 896 Gramm
Gabel: 690 Gramm (ungekürzt)


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Mai 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Rahmen: 896 Gramm
> Gabel: 690 Gramm (ungekürzt)


Vielen Dank!
Der Rahmen liegt ja für die Form noch im akzeptablen Bereich.
Die Gabel (scheint ja auch Stahl zu sein) ist aber leider jehnseits von Gut und Böse...
Die vom Jumper (Alu) wiegt anscheinend 250g...
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1099908


----------



## LTB (9. Mai 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Rahmen: 896 Gramm
> Gabel: 690 Gramm (ungekürzt)



Ich habe ähnliches gewogen:
Rahmen: 921g
Gabel: 714g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> Der Rahmen liegt ja für die Form noch im akzeptablen Bereich.
> Die Gabel (scheint ja auch Stahl zu sein) ist aber leider jehnseits von Gut und Böse...
> Die vom Jumper (Alu) wiegt anscheinend 250g...
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1099908



Ja, dafür ist das Ramones einfach das coolere Bike...


----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nicht die Aufstellfläche selbst, diese ist bei mir auch mit Griptape beklebt.
> Sondern die seitlichen Rohre des Rahmens, dort wo beim Antreiben ständig die Hosenbeine vorbeischleifen
> 
> Den Abstand kann ich dir heute Abend gerne ausmessen.







...oder jemand anders? Ich bin gerade am Zeichnen und brauche die Maße.


----------



## LTB (9. Mai 2019)

Habe keine Naben mit Disc-Aufnahme...


----------



## Liquid01 (9. Mai 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> ...oder jemand anders? Ich bin gerade am Zeichnen und brauche die Maße.



Sorry, gestern Abend wurde es spät bei mir, da hatte ich keine Muße mehr das Laufrad auszupacken, den Bremsscheibenadapter zu montieren und zu messen.
Heute komme ich aber definitiv dazu. Hast das Maß gegen Abend


----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Sorry, gestern Abend wurde es spät bei mir, da hatte ich keine Muße mehr das Laufrad auszupacken, den Bremsscheibenadapter zu montieren und zu messen.
> Heute komme ich aber definitiv dazu. Hast das Maß gegen Abend



Sehr geil! Ist der Adapter auf der Nabe demontierbar? Das wusste ich gar nicht! Wäre eventuell auch eine Option für den Selbstbau...


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Mai 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> Ja, dafür ist das Ramones einfach das coolere Bike...


Das stell ich garnicht in Frage. Nur ist die mitgelieferte Gabel eben im Vergleich zu schwer.
Alternativen?


----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das stell ich garnicht in Frage. Nur ist die mitgelieferte Gabel eben im Vergleich zu schwer.
> Alternativen?



...festhalten:

Kostet Geld...

Sonst gibt's echt nix. Habe auch schon gesucht.

Man benötigt halt 1 1/8 und zu ramschig soll es ja auch nicht sein. Diese Puky-Gabeln mit den gequetschten Rohren statt Ausfallenden möchte man nicht wirklich verbauen.


----------



## feedyourhead (9. Mai 2019)

SCM schrieb:


> ...festhalten:
> 
> Kostet Geld...
> 
> Sonst gibt's echt nix. Habe auch schon gesucht.


Ja die hab ich auch gefunden und war erstaunt, dass es anscheinend die einzige auf Ali ist...


----------



## Liquid01 (9. Mai 2019)

Jepp den Adapter kannst du demontieren, ich werd dir Bilder machen.

Hier wird immer viel über das Gewicht des Laufrades gesprochen, ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Den Kleinen wird das vollkommen egal sein ob das Laufrad einen Kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt.
Lediglich der Papa darf ein wenig früher oder später damit beginnen am Berg mitzuschieben/-ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (9. Mai 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Hier wird immer viel über das Gewicht des Laufrades gesprochen, ich kann das ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
> Den Kleinen wird das vollkommen egal sein ob das Laufrad einen Kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt.


Naja...du kannst deinen Kleinen natürlich auch jeden Tag Kartoffeln zum Essen geben. Wenn sie nichts anderes kennen ist ihnen auch das egal.

Aber der Unterschied aufs Systemgewicht bezogen von einem Ramones zu einem EarlyRider/Jumper ist der von einem 10kg Bike zu einem 16kg Bike bei nem 75kg Erwachsenem.

Und klar freut sich auch der Papa, wenn er aufm Spaziergang nen Kilo weniger rumschleppen darf, weil der kleine keine Lust mehr hat z.B.


----------



## LTB (9. Mai 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> EarlyRider/Jumper


Was wiegen die denn?


----------



## Diman (9. Mai 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Was wiegen die denn?


Die gleiche Diskussion gab es schon im Pimp my first ride Faden als @Pedä__ bockschweres Specialized-Laufrad tunen wollte. zB gepimpter Jumper von @paradox wiegt unter 3kg.


----------



## SCM (9. Mai 2019)

Alles noch mal neu konzipiert.


----------



## Liquid01 (10. Mai 2019)

Moin @SCM 
Das Maß von Ausfallende zu Disc-Auflagefläche beträgt 11 mm.

Hab dir mal noch 3 Bilder dazugehängt, im ersten siehst du an welcher Stelle sich der Lack verabschiedet.
Dann das Maß welches du wolltest ohne den Bremsscheibenadapter (28 mm).
und dann nochmal den Bremsscheibenadapter alleine (17 mm).


----------



## SCM (10. Mai 2019)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Moin @SCM
> Das Maß von Ausfallende zu Disc-Auflagefläche beträgt 11 mm.
> 
> Hab dir mal noch 3 Bilder dazugehängt, im ersten siehst du an welcher Stelle sich der Lack verabschiedet.
> ...



Mega! Ganz herzlichen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (10. Mai 2019)

Mal gucken, was der Herr mit der Drehbank dazu sagt. Entwurf für die HR-Nabe fertig.


----------



## Liquid01 (29. Mai 2019)

Moin @SCM 
bist du hier mittlerweile schon weiter bezüglich dem Thema Bremsen?


----------



## SCM (29. Mai 2019)

Hiho,

nein, morgen werden erstmal die Naben gefräst, danach kümmere ich mich mal um das Thema. Ich werde hier aber alles dokumentieren.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Mai 2019)

Wenn du schon eine Ahnung hättest wie so ein Laufrad nach einem Jahr kindlicher Nutzung ausschaut würdest du es sicher etwas "ruhiger" angehen


----------



## SCM (31. Mai 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Wenn du schon eine Ahnung hättest wie so ein Laufrad nach einem Jahr kindlicher Nutzung ausschaut würdest du es sicher etwas "ruhiger" angehen



Ach, das ist ok - ich habe auch schon so ein gerocktes Teil bei einem Bekannten gesehen.  Und bis auf die Naben übertreibe ich es auch nicht wirklich, der Rest ist sorgfältig ausgewählte Standardkost. Ich komme halt echt nicht auf die bleischweren Originalteile klar, die müssen raus und der Nachrüstmarkt bietet für diese Maße einfach nichts.

Von der Stange zum groben Rohling:


----------



## SCM (31. Mai 2019)




----------



## Triturbo (31. Mai 2019)

Hammer


----------



## SCM (12. Juli 2019)




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juli 2019)

Sehr schön


----------



## SCM (13. Juli 2019)

...dann kann es jetzt endlich weiter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Juli 2019)

Viel zu schön um gerockt zu werden  Mach Fotos wenn's fertig ist und dann schließ damit ab  .


----------



## SCM (13. Juli 2019)

Das Schöne ist: die Naben bleiben ja heil. Der Rest ist quasi Stangenware. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich eine nicht unerhebliche Menge an Schutzfolie verbauen...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. Juli 2019)

Schutzfolie müsstest du untenrum so dick aufbringen, dass man gefahrlos Bordsteinkanten schredden kann. Die Kinder schaffen es sogar den Vorbau vorn zu zerkratzen. Wie gesagt, wenn's benutzt wird abhaken.


----------



## SCM (25. August 2019)

So, es geht weiter.  Ich habe grob geschätzt noch ca. 4 Monate, bis die Kleine auf das Rad passt, von daher kann ich das ganze immer noch recht entspannt angehen.

Bei diesen Minimaßen stößt man übrigens nur auf Probleme. Das ist der absolute Horror und macht so mürbe, dass man den Kram zwischendurch besser mal ein paar Wochen außerhalb der Sichtweite legt.

1. Woher bekommt man Speichen in 68-73 mm Länge? Genau, Radsport Erdmann. Man misst alles schön, rechnet es 10 mal mit dem Speichenrechner durch - und dann passen die handgekürzten und mit neuen Gewinden versehenen Speichen doch nicht.  Alles zurück verpacken und neu kürzen lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass das neue Maß passt - man kann ja nur Pi mal Daumen raten, wenn die Rechner keine korrekten Ergebnisse ausspucken.

2. Das Steuerrohr muss plangefräst werden - finde überhaupt erstmal jemanden mit einem 1 1/8 Zoll Planfräser, der dich nicht auf einen Termin in 2-4 Wochen verweist.

3. Wenn man keine hässlichen Standardventile verbauen will, nimmt man Schwalbe SV. Deren Ventile sind allerdings so lang, dass kaum eine Pumpe richtig passt...

4. Lenker - ach ja, ich fange erst gar nicht an...hier werde ich mit einem 25,4er mit Adaptershims arbeiten, da nur beim 25,4er gewährleistet ist, dass ich den Bremshebel weit genug in Richtung Vorbau aufschieben kann. 31,8er Lenker sind an der Stelle zu breit.

5. Finde mal eine HR-Spannachse mit einer 145er M5 Zylinderschraube...

Das macht alles total wahnsinnig, wird aber zum Glück bald ein Ende finden.

Die Räder sind mit 2.0 DT und schwarzen Alunippeln eingespeicht. Dann wurde noch ein Tange Seiki Technoglide J-27 Steuersatz verbaut - weil er geil ist .

Steckprobe:







...jaja, die Schriftzüge kommen noch über die Ventile.


----------



## Schaurich (9. September 2019)

Hi,

cooles Projekt. Da glänzen die Augen. Mein Sohn fährt auch das gleiche Bike und es ist sein EIN und ALLES. Es macht richtig Freude die kleinen darauf zu sehen. Das wünsch ich Dir und deiner Tochter auch.
Sag mal welche Spannachsen hast du denn jetzt genau verwendet? Habe die Tage das 14´´geordert. Der kleine will unbedingt Pedale haben ;-)
Da würde ich gerne von Anfang an eine Lösung verbauen die besser passt als die Maschinen-Muttern Lösung. Danke dir für eine Antwort.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Schaurich (19. September 2019)

Hi, jetzt hab ich es auch gemerkt. Durch die normale Achse passt ja gar kein Schnellspanner 
Manchmal denkt der Kopf nicht zu Ende....


----------



## SCM (12. Dezember 2020)

Dann muss ich den Bremshebel für die kleinen Hände eben selber drucken!


----------



## tjm_ (12. Dezember 2020)

Wolltest du nicht vor einem Jahr fertig sein und war das Kind nicht eher groß? Lohnt der Aufwand noch?

t.


----------



## SCM (12. Dezember 2020)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht vor einem Jahr fertig sein und war das Kind nicht eher groß? Lohnt der Aufwand noch?
> 
> t.


Ich hatte die Größe des Rades wirklich massiv unterschätzt. Sie hat erst vor 3 Monaten angefangen, darauf zu fahren und der Sattel ist auch jetzt immer noch auf Anschlag unten. Gelegentlich ist die auch noch mit dem 10" Puky unterwegs. Von daher passt das Ramones sicher auch noch im nächsten Jahr.

Jetzt hieß es halt: "Papa bremst oben...Maus will auch oben Bremsen." Was man nicht alles tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (12. Dezember 2020)

SCM schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Größe des Rades wirklich massiv unterschätzt. Sie hat erst vor 3 Monaten angefangen, darauf zu fahren und der Sattel ist auch jetzt immer noch auf Anschlag unten. Gelegentlich ist die auch noch mit dem 10" Puky unterwegs. Von daher passt das Ramones sicher auch noch im nächsten Jahr.


Der Abschluss fehlt hier dann wohl noch. Zeig doch mal das fertige Rad!

Mein Highlight bei den Bremshebeln ist das Herz. 

t.


----------

